# 96 watt or 72 watt(AH supply)



## nonamethefish (Feb 25, 2004)

One of these two fixtures will be used on a 46 gallon bowfront tank. The 96 watt fixture is a tad cheaper. This tank won't be injecting CO2. Which would be best?


If this oversimplflies it, you guys can add input, but this is my question stripped down to the basics...


----------



## ShaneSmith (Feb 15, 2004)

96watt. Less to worry about just one bulb. Also a lot of variety (But no aquarays!).


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

I don't agree, far better having multiple bulbs than a single one. You can mix different bulbs to get the look you want, a more complete spectrum and better light spread. You will also find many more bulbs to choose from in the lower wattages. Plus a 96W in a 46gallon tank will require CO2 IMO. Having multiple bulbs will also allow you to turn one off to reduce the amount of light in case you find that you have too much for a non-CO2 tank. That is a common mistake for people who want a planted non-CO2 tank.... too much light!

Hope that helps
Giancarlo Podio


----------

